# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته دانشگاهی(لطفا بیایید)

## amirhossien000

سلام دوستان...امیدوارم که خوب باشید و موفق
عزیزان با توجه به اینکه تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 متاسفانه قطعی شد تصمیم گرفتم که امسال برم
حالا سوالم اینه که من میتونم وقتی که نتایج کنکور سراسری اومد هم کدرشته های پیام نور بزنم و هم در انتخاب رشته بدون ازمون دانشگاه ازاد کارشناسی پیوسته کد رشته هاشو انتخاب کنم و مشکلی برام ایجاد نمیکنه که تو هردوتاش انتخاب رشته میکنم؟
البته هموز برای دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکورش شروع نشده و میخوام بعدا انتخاب کنم و مشکل ایجاد نمیکنه؟
پیشاپیش ممنون از جواب ها و راهنمایی تون

----------


## amirhossien000

ممنون ک میبینید و کمک نمیکنید

----------


## SattarKhan

دوستان 3 تا سوال دارم ممنون میشم هر کس دقیقا خبر داره بهم جواب بده:
1) نتایج ظرفیت مازاد و پردیس همزمان با نتایج روزانه میاد؟
2) اگه کد رشته با دوره ظرفیت مازاد رو بزنی و قبول بشی و نری سال دیگه میتونی کنکور شرکت کنی؟
3) اگه کد رشته با دوره پردیس خودگردان رو بزنی و قبول بشی و نری سال دیگه میتونی کنکور شرکت کنی؟

----------

